
Studio.js – Micro-services framework for Node.js - ericholiveira
https://github.com/ericholiveira/studio
======
ericholiveira
I've been working for a while in this framework and using it in production in
the company i work for. It enforces good pratices of service design in node
js, and make it really simple to use. With his plugin system you can even
distribute you services across different machines, without changes in your
code among other options like timeout and retries on services and reatime
metrics.

